# Parwood EC



## FestiveFuzz (22 February 2016)

Does anyone know if Parwood EC does part livery or is it just a full livery yard? Thanks


----------



## almostthere (23 February 2016)

When I was there it offered part and full but shortly after I left it moved to full only. Not sure if that has changed again but they have a website?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (23 February 2016)

Thanks almostthere. The website only mentions full livery and I've had no reply to the email, facebook PM or voicemail I left them so I suspect that's still that case. Such a shame as it would have been ideal and so close to home.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 February 2016)

I'm pretty sure its still full livery there these days. Worth popping in when passing to double check?
Do you need all the facilities they have? If not, then not too far is  Stanley Hill in Pirbright, worth trying there?


----------



## almostthere (24 February 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Thanks almostthere. The website only mentions full livery and I've had no reply to the email, facebook PM or voicemail I left them so I suspect that's still that case. Such a shame as it would have been ideal and so close to home.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh that's not very good customer service. If you are desperate to go there - I can message the manager for you if you like and prod her to look at your messages?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (24 February 2016)

almostthere said:



			Gosh that's not very good customer service. If you are desperate to go there - I can message the manager for you if you like and prod her to look at your messages?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, sadly if they only do full livery they will be out of my budget so don't worry about nudging them.


----------

